# Heat of the competition



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I experienced that for awhile. Up until about a year ago I was all self taught basically. My horse cost a whopping 2200$ and I always used pasture board. I would have people literally laugh in my face when I told them I wanted to show. 

I then found eventing and found nowhere near the amount of snarky elitism I saw in other sports (at least not among the people I ride with) and I love it. 

You can do it though. Money can't by talent or passion. If you have the drive to compete and train and show your horse, you have what some people I know with the 10,000$ horse and trainer don't. Don't let them get you down.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I totally understand what you mean. I got my one lesson a week for the first 7 years. It was really hard for me seeing all these girls with lots of money... I bought my own horse last year for 2000$ and bought all my tack myself... Just remember that your riding for the love of the sport! And belive me I know 2000$ OTTB that have creamed the 50,00$ wbs in the hunter and jumper rings, so don't think that just because you don't have the super fancy horse that you can't win!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I experienced that for awhile. Up until about a year ago I was all self taught basically. My horse cost a whopping 2200$ and I always used pasture board. I would have people literally laugh in my face when I told them I wanted to show.
> 
> I then found eventing and found nowhere near the amount of snarky elitism I saw in other sports (at least not among the people I ride with) and I love it.
> 
> You can do it though. Money can't by talent or passion. If you have the drive to compete and train and show your horse, you have what some people I know with the 10,000$ horse and trainer don't. Don't let them get you down.


 
Aww, spastice dove i'm so glad that someone else gets it! I'm stuck in western pleasure world & i'm sure you know how that is people are very rude & stuck up & everyone gossips, it's like high schhool. & I love wp but i don't wanna be driven out of it.. i suppose your right, ill just work extra hard this year & prove them all wrong, thank you!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Skeeter thank you! it's hard sometimes.. actually alot of the times. lol but i guess i just need to try harder & everything. My friend that i helped teach last year is buying a new horse & i just know her mom will go all out & i'm kinda scared she'll kick my butt! lol that would be really embarassing..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

WP was actually the thing that made me crack. 
I did it for about a year, and got to the point that I wanted to give up horses because of the people I was riding with. 

I experienced in the H/J circuit too though, so not to say it's all WP people either.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, i just can't believe how far some people go to do well.. & i know kids who send their horses to trainers & then hop on the day of the show & place first. That's what gets me going..


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't feel bad...I never paid anymore than 1000 dollars for a horse, and my first horse was only $750.00 Saddlebred. She was the best horse ever. I showed in hunters, she never ever won in the flat...(hunter people don't like Saddlebreds) But she killed it in the jumping. Later I did show jumping with her, and she beat 10,000 dollar horses..when people heard she was a Saddlebred, their jaws dropped.

It definitly feels a lot better when you do everything yourself, and then win. When you have an already made horse that you can just jump on and show, it's really not as fulfilling. So just keep up the hard work...it will pay off.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

It's really comforting to know there are other people that go through this! Lol for awhile I was beginning to wonder if everyone had nice fancy stuff! ErikaLynn, thank you.. Its nice to know that I do stand a chance & you absolutely right, when I do place at open shows it feels good knowing I did it all myself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I get a little green eyed too sometimes. I've seen grand prix jumpers who are aweful riders (I feared for their lives for some of them! Horrible equitation) but because they have sooooooo much money they show in the same arena with top riders like pessoa. It can be kind of sad that there are a ton of really good riders and horses out there but they just don't have the money!

However, the good news is there are rich folks out there that don't ride but have horses they want ridden ;o) If you work really hard and ride anything and everything you can get your hands on you don't even need a horse or money. Can't afford lessons? Work for a trainer for the lessons.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You know what I find to be really satisfying? Working twice as hard at my own riding so that I do better then the kids with money and their own horses. I may ride school horses, but I do just as well as the other kids._


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

I understand how you feel. But to be honest, most of the kids I see and know who are like this have parents who put all that they have into their kids horse stuff. They take out second morgages on their houses and scrape every penny they have into the lessions and the expensive horses. They are in dept and some even live in the living quarters of their horse trailers. It looks glamouous from what others see, but it isn't always really lke that. I think most cases, they are middle class and the parents will give up a lot to do everything they can to see their kid do well in the horse show world. 
BUT, this is just based on what I see and know and the shows I go to and ride in. ^^ this isn't always the case.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I completely understand where you are coming from, I def. don't have tons of money and certainly can't afford a trainer or anything like that, but I have been able to accomplish a lot with what I have. I honestly believe it is your connections you make and the opportunties you get that make a person great. They may be able to have an expensive trainer, but that doesn't mean they always know their stuff. As long as you are passionate about what you do, and you show that, people will be willing to help. I have had so many great opportunties in showing draft, but don't own one yet but in the process I have gained alot of knowledge that will help me better my haflinger mare and my two halfinger geldings. Plus I have maid many friends that if I need help they will be right there to help me. It is completely understandable to feel the way you do, but as long as your heart is in it and you continue to learn and work/bond with your horse, in the long run you will the winner and people will respect you 10 times more because of it.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I understand how you feel also. My family is non-horsey and dont help me with anything like that. I work at the barn everyday on the weekends and watch girls come and ride their pretty little show horses while I am stuck riding the lesson horses and can barely afford my one lesson a week. I would love to show and go on fox hunts and be apart of the clinics that we have but I just cannot afford it. I am very passionaite about it though so I believe one day my hard work and waiting will pay off. Dont get me wrong, I am thankful but i know where you are coming from and it sucks! Just keep your head up : )


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a trainer and I show regularly compete and I know how you feel.
I regularly compete with these horses (and horses like them):
CK Sporthorses, LLC - Chad Keenum

However, I know riders that have these kind of horses and work very hard to compete and progress. Often times people will dismiss them and say something like, "if I had that horse I would be winning too" but the riders work hard to keep their horses in shape and progress as a rider.

For instance, this rider is awesome. She does have multiple very nice, expensive horses and has been riding all her life, but I know how hard she works and the dedication she is to be at the grand prix level at only 17. It's unreal to me, she trained in England over the summer and winters in Florida, but she's incredibly dedicated. 
Catherine Pasmore and My Boy Win Their First At The Old Salem Farm Spring Horse Show : Hunter Jumper News

Sorry for the side note, I just felt like it should be said. Anyway, never feel like you are inadequate. If you like to show then continue and learn not to base yourself as a rider by the color of your ribbon. I learned that a long time ago. I always go into the ring with no expectations.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know how you feel. I use to board at the fairgrounds so I am surrounded by all these super nice horses when show time comes. I would ride my horse and people would laugh at me and say really rude things to the point that I broke down infront of people. I wanted to sell my horse since she wouldn't listen to me (found out she was experiencing a world of back pain )and I wasn't a good rider.
Once Gidget was all better and I bought all new tack we started are relationship over and I gained her respect and some people noticed how much she has changed since I got her. She was partly a xmas gift.She was $2000 which I find to be expensive. She is worth EVER penny of it too.

I went to my first show this summer and thinking I did horrible but I ended up placing 2nd and 5th place on my first show! I worked really hard and was very proud of our accomplishments we made.

Keep working with your horse everyday but make sure you let her have days off where she can relax and be a horse. Just because people have 10 grand horses doesnt mean they have the best of the best.It's all on how you picture it. Sure their horse may know every move in the book but does that mean that they share a special bond with their horse or are they all about winning that ribbon,ya know? Thats what I wonder.

It's a tough out there in the horse world.Keep your chin up and know that you tried your best and that your horse did too.You both are partners and work together.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

As others have said, don't let it bother you. I used to be really bitter about the same thing. 

Then I learned how hard a lot of the work for what they've achieved, because I ended up with an $8,000 horse who happened to be incredibly athletic and talented as well. My parents gave up a lot to get me my horse, and I am eternally grateful to them. However that didn't mean that I got to do absolutely nothing and float my way into the ribbons. Don't forget that some of these expensive horses aren't push button. Mine certainly isn't, though when I looked at his old owner riding I totally believed it. While yes, there are a lot of kids who send their horses to trainers and hardly ever ride themselves, there are far more who really work hard for everything they have earned. It's not easy for everyone, god knows it wasn't for me and a lot of my friends who happen to have pricey horses. Some of these people might scoff and look down at you because they're insecure about their own riding and see that you're better than them. Just ignore the people hating on you and work to do better than them.


----------



## amullin (Oct 31, 2010)

I have something to offer that may be useful to you. I've recently started a new website, Anna Mullin, that offers free advice on training, showing, and judging hunters. If you read the "Blog" and "Horse Articles" pages and watch the "Horse Videos," then you'll be gathering a wealth of information that can help you be more competitive. I've also written a book, "The Complete Guide to Hunter Seat Training, Showing, and Judging," which was recently added to the recommended reading list for both the USEF (which includes the USHJA) and US Pony Clubs. The book will give you specific information on training, such as how to set distances for gymnastics and courses, and will give you details about how you're being judged in classes on the flat and over fences. When I was a small child, my mother, who was not a horse person, used Gordon Wright's book to teach me, and he was so impressed that he told George Morris about me, which resulted in my riding with George for seven years. So, don't be disheartened. There is a lot you can do on your own if you have the right resources--Best wishes, Anna Jane White-Mullin


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone, i feel loadsssss better now! It's nice to know that there's others who get it, & that i just have to look for some oppurtunities & work harder! Thanks everyone!


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

well, i just have to say, dont feel that way. I have a wp, ep horse that i show alll over america, and ya, some people might say i do well, but i have worked for it. I dont have a trainer, i dont have people that wash and band my horse the day before a show, i just pretty much do it myself with the help of my mom. So needless to say, even if you dont have a full time trainer, you can still do well, its about how much time and effort you want to put into it


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I know what you mean i lived in calgary for awhile and it was depressing , everyone i rode with or seen riding were rich and snooty. Clearly mommy and daddy bought them everything they want

Pretty much seems like you have to be rich to go anywhere inthe equine world

I bought my horse for 2000 bucks and have had him for 4 year and still havent showed him... it sucks he needs to be ridden 5 days a week but i cant afford to board him in the winter so hes never ready to show. 

And then 2 years ago i had to buy a horse trailer which was 18 000 so it sucks im flat broke all the time


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, I only lease mocha from my neighbor, luckily shes like my second mom, she offered Mocha to us but we just can't afford her, & I have to mooch of people to go anywhere because I don't have my own trailer.. Me & mocha have done good, but I feel like I can do so much better..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

if i am completley honest money does help in the horse industry its rare that people make it too the top without money too fall back on( if horse has injury need vet bills paid possibly a new one) not only the entry fees to compete everyweekend money is essential nothing is free as they say,.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

After years of working hard on my under $1000 horses I am suddenly finding myself on the other side of the fence. 

I have worked my way up buying and selling horses starting from $900 and am now in a position when I sell my gelding to look at a $10,000 filly. You don't need to be rich - god knows I'm not, I have a $13,000 car loan and work in a shop, but you can make it if you have the drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Just adding to something Spastic Dove said on page 1. Eventing is amazing. People are so helpful and for the most part they don't throw their money in your face like some of the other sports do. 

And don't worry bout all those spoiled rich girls Mocha. I got my horse for $250 including tack, feed and grooming supplies. Wanna guess what we did in our first year of showing. Our first 2 shows EVER. We won 7th and 5th out of over 30 people. Ignore those rich girls. Focus on your riding, your doing it because you love it. That's all that matters. If you want to compete against someone, compete against yourself and your accomplishments, you'll be a whole lot happier. Its something I am just starting to realize.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> After years of working hard on my under $1000 horses I am suddenly finding myself on the other side of the fence.
> 
> I have worked my way up buying and selling horses starting from $900 and am now in a position when I sell my gelding to look at a $10,000 filly. You don't need to be rich - god knows I'm not, I have a $13,000 car loan and work in a shop, but you can make it if you have the drive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep!!! 

No matter where you go you will find people that want upset you but the further you push past it the stronger you will become. And its always nice to win something and rub it in like I did to my ex coach when we got WP champ , do not do that!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I feel the SAME WAY. Even at our 4-H horse show at fair, my OTTB and I went into the hunter classes and every other horse was a $10,000 professionally trained quarter horse. Peanut rollers, with their slow gaits and gorgeous collection. And then there was Molly, who ran around hollow-backed and high-headed, wouldn't stand still to be judged, etc. It really got me down. I would love to take lessons but that luxury isn't available to me right now....hopefully soon.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I say, be lucky you get to show! I have never been able to compete. I did once get to do a clinic on someone elses horse, which was SUPER fun! But I don't have the money to get my horses trained.. I might be able to start back in lessons though, so that will be awesome!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't find that it's the rich people who bother me, it's the ones who take it for granted. I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to get three lessons a week with a wonderful trainer at an amazing facility. Every time we went to a show I would try to ride as accurately as possible but sometimes that doesn't always make you win.

Remember, with enough hard work you likely can succeed. And if you are fortunate enough to get far in the horse world, try to remember what you felt before and don't take it for granted.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with Arksly, it's not the rich that make me mad, it's the snobby ones who don't give back.


----------



## poundinghoovesequest (Dec 30, 2010)

I totally get it, my horse was given to me, and my parents pay to pasture him.. thats it. and it is and has been ok, but i feel like i am not improving as a rider because i do not get my lessons paid for, and i already poor all my money into my horse's gear.


----------



## erinstartover (Mar 16, 2011)

Do your best for your horse. You might not reach the upper levels, but you CAN reach your horse's "upper levels". Have fun with her and thats all that matters.

I know a girl who wanted to show nationally, so she went out an bought a fancy horse to ride.
I bought my horse because I loved him, and now that we've trained enough, its like "Hey, lets go try our hand at this showing thing." As long as we do our best, I'll be happy.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Subscribing. I find myself going back and forth between this debate all the time - part of me feels great because I pay for my training, horse, board, and everything in between by myself. Part of me wishes I could show every single weekend of the summer. I've learned to be super happy with what I have - I'll still be showing nationally this summer, which is amazing. That being said, I still don't know how I'll feel going into the warm up ring with horses worth 10x what I paid for my mare.


----------



## bluepaint (Mar 18, 2011)

I too love the WP thing and totally know what you are saying! I saved money to put my horse in a top trainer barn and thought that she was there so she would get the training that I could not do on my own. I even got lessons on her. Well the money only lasted so long, so I had to pull her out. I think the trainer did not do as great a job on my horse because they knew I did not have the money that the others did! I noticed other horses coming along much further and my horse was there longer??? I knew what her breeding was and knew that she could do it. So live and learn I guess. Keep your head high and try not to get involved w/drama and just do your thing! Your drive could be to shove it in their faces when you win! It may take you a little longer because trainers know what the judges want, but keep on trucking! Good luck and Have fun w/it


----------



## cloud9 (Mar 1, 2011)

That's really sad that you feel like giving up due to the opinions and behaviour of others. I would try to ignore what other's are saying and just focus on your riding and training. You can learn a lot from reading books and watching others ride as well as from hours in the saddle. With the correct training an 'ordinary' horse can be outstanding. Helping your horse to be the best that she can be should make you proud. Knowing that you're building a relationship with her and communicating with her through your riding should hopefully fill you with satisfaction. Don't let others get you down, just focus on you and your horse and remember that knowledge is power and you can get a lot of knowledge for little or no cost if you're creative. Good luck with your training.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

cloud9 said:


> That's really sad that you feel like giving up due to the opinions and behaviour of others.


Don't be so judgmental. Everybody has their issues.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is my opinion. My horse is 400 dollars, a Standardred, but has talent out the ***. No she isn't Grand Prix, No she isn't thousands of dollars. But I do it because I love these animals and showing off all the work I've done. She is an ex racer, never riden, and starting showing this summer after 6 months under saddle. Maybe we won't place, maybe there will be other horses that are better. But I'm going to leave these shows with a smile.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry for not replying in awhile. But I feel like alot of people are back and forth on this. I'm totally out of my rut when it comes to this thanks to you guys  I think me & mocha are going to have a fantastic season this year! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow I was and still sometime am in the same boat. Here's my story:

My parents are not rich, they work hard and are able to pay for everything I do BARELY. my trainers, are down to earth people who work with us and they are like my second family. I bought my horse for 6,500$. He was PSYCHO. he did not know anything at all, was in horrible condition, but he had the potential and the size I needed (I'm long legged and he's 17.3). Anyway, at my barn, there are girls at my barn who literally hop on the horse and win. One in particular literally can not ride. She can get the horse to go, steer it, and can get in jumping position. That's it. She wins whenever she has a good go, which is 95% of the time. And same with another girl. Where I show, I show against hundred thousand dollar horses who have won numerous world champions and congress champions and are basically machines. It's really discouraging and makes me feel like I work my butt off for nothing. However, over the past few years, I worked like crazy and kept challenging myself and my horses abilities to where he too was as broke and consistent as any other horse out there. We finally started peaking at the shows. At the congress, I went in the timed jumpers (which is one of my least favorite classes) and ended up winning it. Winning the worlds largest horse show proved to not only myself, but to everyone that knows how hard I worked that you don't need someone elses opinion to be a true champion. Hard work DOES work off in it's own way, whether it is next weekend or 10 years down the road. I know how discouraging it is to be the underdog, and trust ms, I still am! But you just have to keep trying, no matter what. 

Good luck to you, I really hope you go out there and beat those girls! Hard work will make your horse one of those really expensive ones one day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you! & congrats on your win at congress!  I've really been pushing Mocha so far this season. Purposefully doing things that frustrate both her & me. This way of working seems to be really effective. Just breaking everything down to basics & then building up from there. Things are going so well & I know whether I place or not in a show this year, we've come so far together & to me, that means everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Mocha26 said:


> Thank you! & congrats on your win at congress!  I've really been pushing Mocha so far this season. Purposefully doing things that frustrate both her & me. This way of working seems to be really effective. Just breaking everything down to basics & then building up from there. Things are going so well & I know whether I place or not in a show this year, we've come so far together & to me, that means everything!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's so awesome! Every now and then with my horse I do go back to basics and it really helps. Good luck with her!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah this really seems to be working, I spent the whole winter raking my brains trying to find new ways to introduce things that made more sense to me & Mocha! Thanks so much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I definitely get what you guys are saying. I work my butt off for one lesson every other week. Then there are the people with like five horses who never come to see them and then show and win. It's so unfair.

My goal is to show sometime later this year or early next year. That is ONLY if I can canter pretty well by then. I'm working hard and even if I lose I know I will still be pleased with my progress! 

Mocha, congrats for finding a great way to train! I hope you continue to make a lot of progress


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I definitely get what you guys are saying. I work my butt off for one lesson every other week. Then there are the people with like five horses who never come to see them and then show and win. It's so unfair.
> 
> My goal is to show sometime later this year or early next year. That is ONLY if I can canter pretty well by then. I'm working hard and even if I lose I know I will still be pleased with my progress!
> 
> ...


This is exactly me. I work hard to pay my lessons. I hope to show eventually, and am slowly buying showing stuff so that when I do show I don't have hundreds of expenses ya know. :/

Persevere! Look at videos and books on training, riding, persevere some more and you can beat those 20 000$ butts!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

just remeber its not the fancy horses and expensive trainer that makes a rider and horse succesful it the hard work and relantionship you and your horse have the heart and passion you guys put in it


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Frankiee said:


> just remeber its not the fancy horses and expensive trainer that makes a rider and horse succesful it the hard work and relantionship you and your horse have the heart and passion you guys put in it


Amen!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

I know how you feel! I ride once or twice a week and most of the time at the shows I'm creamed by girls who ride everyday on their perfect show ponies. Just put all your effort into riding and improving and you will... thats what I did.


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Supermane, 
Saw your horse GQ and he is beautiful!!


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I am completely self taught. I taught myself from books.
I rarely get riding lessons as with my job and owning a horse, giving her the high life (as much as I can) doesn't leave much for trainers, so my 3-Star Eventer friend helps me when he can.
Angel was given to me, because her trainer felt sorry that the owners were happy to jsut send her to the knackery, so I took her.
Three years down the track, she is jumping 1.30 metre (nearly 5 feet) tracks and destroying all those fancy warmbloods! Someone I knew entered his $80,000 German imported Hanoverian in the same class as me and we not only were 3 seconds faster, but we went clear.

So don't give up hope, I felt exactly the same when I tried hacking, dressage, WP, etc, then I found the one thing my horse and I are good at and bam! We may not be rich, and that will be the drawback when it comes to the point where Angel is ready for bigger and better things, but trust me when I say, ANYONE CAN WIN!


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

Think of it like you are trying to show those people what a girl without a trainer can do thats what i do


----------

